# @/kern/subr_bus.c:30:21: error: opt_bus.h: No such file or directory



## liuwang (Nov 14, 2011)

Appreciate any help in resolving the following compiling error:


```
Warning: Object directory not changed from original /home/Liu/checkoutAOC_FreeBSD/FreeBSD
cc -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Werror -D_KERNEL -DKLD_MODULE -nostdinc   -I. -I@ -I@/contrib/altq -finline-limit=8000
 --param inline-unit-growth=100 --param large-function-growth=1000 -fno-common   -mno-align-long-strings -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -mno-sse
 -mno-mmx -msoft-float -ffreestanding -fstack-protector -std=iso9899:1999 -fstack-protector -Wall -Wredundant-decls -Wnested-externs
 -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Winline -Wcast-qual  -Wundef -Wno-pointer-sign -fformat-extensions 
 -Wmissing-include-dirs -fdiagnostics-show-option -c AOC_main.c
In file included from AOC_main.c:18:
[B]@/kern/subr_bus.c:30:21: error: opt_bus.h: No such file or directory[/B]
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 15, 2011)

You might want to tell us exactly when this happens and what you are doing.


----------

